# Buying Discus in the UK?



## REDSTEVEO

Hi where do people on here mostly buy their discus from? There are so many places to choose from, Chens', Devotedly Discus? Steve Punchard's, Stendker?

I have seen young discus on Ebay but not happy with the quality.

Steve


----------



## Gill

A place that I have heard nothing but positive reviews about, is Just Discus. You can find them on Facebook and Aquarist Classifieds. For retail they sell thru Jims Discus - jimsdiscus@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## REDSTEVEO

Hi I have seen the discus at Just Discus website and they look pretty good. The only downside is I have seen other people selling offspring from Just Discus and they don't look half as good but they still call them Just Discus or (Jim's Discus)


----------



## Spnl

Hi
I don't keep discus so don't know about the suppliers, but The British Cichlid Association have a meeting/auction coming up on 16th March. There are usually some discus in their auctions from UK breeders. Check out the website, list of lots usually appear about a week beforehand .


----------



## Gill

Oh yeah forgot about BCA, and there are usually a few people with young Discus.
At the last Auction in September, a bag with 3 Blue Diamond Discus were not selling at £15.00. So ended up on ebay, you can find some really nice fish at silly prices.


----------



## Edvet

Stendker's are also a good breeder, you can get very healthy big discus from then, go to their website and they will tell where to get those. Usualy very good quality.
B.t.w.: if you don't have a lot of experience with discus it's aways better to buy big ones. You see what you get, and getting small discus to grow well isn't aways easy. I ubnderstand it's more expensive, but it's a lot easier.


----------



## REDSTEVEO

Thanks guys I will check out the BCA Website and see what is going on. I agree from my own previous experience with discus that the larger ones are easier to keep and usually feed better.

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO

Well I had a day off work today so on an impulse I drove to Clitheroe near Burnley to pay a visit to Steve Punchard's Discus shop at Aquascope. Things are a bit hectic as he is in the process of moving stock to another shop. That said he made plenty of time for me and allowed me to wander around his breeding set up. He also gave me the guided tour sharing loads of information on discus pairs and strains. Wow some beautiful absolutely stunning discus in all sizes including proven breeding pairs for sale. The red Curipeua were gob smackingly good, better than the Red Alanquers I have seen elsewhere. The photos I took with my HTC Phone does not do the fish justice so if you want to see decent photos you will need to use the link below. You do need to call on *01254 884833 i*n advance if you are planning to visit though.

The Discus Centre of Great Britain - Punchard Discus




 

 

 

 

 

 

When my new tank is eventually set up I am buying some of the Red Curipeua!


----------



## Jomega

Might be a little late but i have bought several from Devotedly Discus.... incredible stendkers of all shapes and sizes and great prices. The gentleman running it has won many an award and i can see why......


----------



## Claire

I would say Punchard is certainly one of the best known discus breeders in the UK for obvious reasons. A lot of scottish breeders and distributers order in his to sell on or breed from.


----------



## Justanotherfishkeeper

Just stumbled across this old post.

Are people still of the opinion Punchard and devotedly discus are the best place to go?


----------



## Ady34

Justanotherfishkeeper said:


> Just stumbled across this old post.
> 
> Are people still of the opinion Punchard and devotedly discus are the best place to go?


I got all my discus from devotedly discus, great fish and grew to be beasts....



 

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Justanotherfishkeeper

Nice fish Ady.

Have you ever managed to breed them?


----------



## Ady34

Justanotherfishkeeper said:


> Nice fish Ady.
> 
> Have you ever managed to breed them?


They did regularly, wrigglers and onto the sides of the adults, however I never took it any further as they were display fish and in a community they had little chance of surviving.



 



 



 



 

cheerio,


----------

